# Phrag. Red Wing '#2'



## Drorchid (Mar 26, 2013)

The second seedling from this batch to bloom. It is very similar to the first one, with deep dark saturated red flowers. Phrag. Red Wing = Phrag. Robert C. Silich x besseae, and we used our 4N 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS to make this cross.







The plant is in a 2.25 inch pot:






Robert


----------



## Shiva (Mar 26, 2013)

That's gorgeous Robert.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2013)

wonderful colour and shape!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 26, 2013)

very nice color and shape


----------



## Hera (Mar 26, 2013)

That's one awesome bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! I almost picked one up in Montreal; but then there is that border issue!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think redder is possible!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think redder is possible!



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So it is registered as Red Wing!!!! Very nice bloom.

What is the NS?

(BTW I am the proud owner of one of its sisters since a few days).


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 27, 2013)

Robert, what a radiant red! Question: is this cross a climber or does it stay pot-bound?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2013)

Very beautiful! This holds promise for the future

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 27, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Robert, what a radiant red! Question: is this cross a climber or does it stay pot-bound?



Still to early to tell, as the plants are still pretty young, but thus far it looks like they are staying pot-bound. I am guessing they will have a very similar habit to a Jason Fischer.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually the way the leaves are growing the habit looks more like Phrag Robert C. Silich.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Robert.



Drorchid said:


> Still to early to tell, as the plants are still pretty young, but thus far it looks like they are staying pot-bound. I am guessing they will have a very similar habit to a Jason Fischer.
> 
> Robert


----------



## e-spice (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2013)

It is stunning!!


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## nikv (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

Great flower and colour! ( Glad to see some sargentianum in this F4... )


----------

